# Amphetamine sulphate by P2NP reduction - Polish Method (VIDEO)



## BHBlueberry

Hey ya all 

I've created this method myself - the source was this pdf anyone can find when typing "amphetamine from p2np" in google. Using my technique - you are reducing 100% of P2NP and you prevent Hg for getting into the final product.



















I'm not selling my product (and it is strong) so I would be grateful for any support. If you want to give me any reward for my work, contact me via mail bluhajp at gmail.


----------



## Ruedi689

I find it a very good idea.


----------



## primitiveintelectual

hi 
video not working 
How to do it?


----------



## NoNameNoSlogan

primitiveintelectual said:


> hi
> video not working
> How to do it?



primitiveintelectualYou going to have to view off TOR


----------



## primitiveintelectual

NoNameNoSlogan said:


> You going to have to view off TOR



NoNameNoSloganI tried, but I didn't find any specific video by the Polish method


----------



## yuiopjkl

Did you just mix the acetone with p2np ?


----------



## yuiopjkl

primitiveintelectual said:


> I tried, but I didn't find any specific video by the Polish method



primitiveintelectualTry copying the link and opening it in another browser


----------



## brianvene1

Thanks, videos help a lots
Working for me, just copy and past, video is age-restrict


----------



## aaduo01

BHBlueberry said:


> Hey ya all
> 
> I've created this method myself - the source was this pdf anyone can find when typing "amphetamine from p2np" in google. Using my technique - you are reducing 100% of P2NP and you prevent Hg for getting into the final product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not selling my product (and it is strong) so I would be grateful for any support. If you want to give me any reward for my work, contact me via mail bluhajp at gmail.



BHBlueberryI read u pm.


----------



## chemistrydude

BHBlueberry said:


> Hey ya all
> 
> I've created this method myself - the source was this pdf anyone can find when typing "amphetamine from p2np" in google. Using my technique - you are reducing 100% of P2NP and you prevent Hg for getting into the final product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not selling my product (and it is strong) so I would be grateful for any support. If you want to give me any reward for my work, contact me via mail bluhajp at gmail.



BHBlueberryGood idea my friend.


----------



## ImOut

Hi,

I'm sorry but you must be joking?

What you are doing is just pure poison and unhealthy.

Is that a god damn cabbage, chilli and a sallad on the kitchen counter where you synthesize?

And did you just wipe of your knife from Mercury (II) Nitrate with a piece of paper and put it straight on your table?

And holy of god, when did you clean your glasware last time?

You Sir, are everything that is dangerous, not only for yourself but others aswell.


----------



## Alfonz

can you write what ingredients you put?


----------

